# Poison Dart Frogs prices @ shows?



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm new here and was looking if anyone here been to a reptile super show or expo and can tell me what the average or exact price of Leucomelas??? They usuallly price range from $40-50 online.

It is because I am going to my first Reptile Super Show @ the Pomana Fairflex this August and been interested in a few Leucomelas to start into this amazing and exotic hobby.  

Again, sorry if i posted this in the wrong section of the forum.

Also forgot, if anyone knows any vendors going? Do they sell pairs there? Thanks


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

We will have leucs at pomona and froglets will be $30 and adults for $75 and pairs for $200

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definitely go to the show to get your frogs. I got my first frogs at Frog Day NYC. The price of the frogs was about the same as online, but you do save a good amount by not having to ship them.

Also, by getting your frogs at the show you can choose them yourself and inspect the frogs and know exactly what you're getting. Plus, you don't have to worry about your animals surviving/getting lost in shipping.

A list of vendors is available here:
Reptile Super Show June 18-19, 2011 SAN DIEGO, Ca


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

DO IT! i bought my first frogs from a super show and sooo much better (not saying that the ones I've bought from members here was bad) you can actually look at them in person, and you save a penny by not shipping, and the piece of mind that the only factor in their survivability is you.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am not vending the Super Show as I have in the past. I live a few miles from the Pomona Fairgrounds where the August show occurs. You are always welcome to come by to check out the frog room and pick out frogs.

Jason


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

Leucs are my favorite at the moment.


----------



## red91wing (Jun 4, 2011)

evolvstll said:


> I am not vending the Super Show as I have in the past. I live a few miles from the Pomona Fairgrounds where the August show occurs. You are always welcome to come by to check out the frog room and pick out frogs.
> 
> Jason


Where are you located? im in La Puente and would love to come check out the frog room you have going! haha what do you currently have for sale? i might be interested. 

but to answer the question, i picked up an azureus froglet from reptileetc at the san diego convention for 30 and 2 auratus, hopefully a pair, for 45 a piece.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

super shows are a lot like vegas... you tend to leave having spent precisely the amount of money that you brought. get there early!


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for informations everyone, appreciate it.

Going to Petco tomorrow and pick up some tanks. Also hoping to get my hands on some Red Eyed Tree Frogs at the show as well. Can't wait to start working on the tanks as well.


----------



## red91wing (Jun 4, 2011)

MidnightFruitPunch92 said:


> Thanks for informations everyone, appreciate it.
> 
> Going to Petco tomorrow and pick up some tanks. Also hoping to get my hands on some Red Eyed Tree Frogs at the show as well. Can't wait to start working on the tanks as well.


I picked up 3 retf babies from the convention also, 2 normals and an albino for 60 bucks 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remember that there are breeders who vend at shows, and a LOT of flippers who buy and sell frogs that they didn't produce. If you want to know as much about your frogs and be sure they weren't sitting in deli cups for days (or weeks), you should look for a dart frog breeder.

Good luck in the hobby, Richard.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I would recommend finding a breeder. And I have always gotten better deals on frogs after the shows directly from the breeder. It seems as though some sellers mark their frogs up in price for the shows because they know people are going to impulse buy. They se it and say " oh my Gosh I gotta buy it before someone else does" and will buy regardless of price as compared to someone looking online or at the actual breeders facility who will be more conservative. It's like going grocery shopping on a full stomach vs an empty stomach. The empty stomach will want to put everything in their cart instead of what they really need. Sellers pick up on this and use it to their advantage I think.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Woodsman said:


> Just remember that there are breeders who vend at shows, and a LOT of flippers who buy and sell frogs that they didn't produce. If you want to know as much about your frogs and be sure they weren't sitting in deli cups for days (or weeks), you should look for a dart frog breeder.
> 
> Good luck in the hobby, Richard.


Very good point Richard. Also what people do not realize is that a lot of those show deals are frogs that are less than 2 months out of the water. Also finding a local breeder makes it easier to obtain help when needed.


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

Be sure to do your research before buying from just any vendor. There are a lot of people on DB that could steer you in the right direction. I cannot stress enough that like many things in life "If it seems to good to be true, there is probably a reason for it". I'm sure you can find a reputable breeder on here that sells quality animals for the same price as the flippers or just slightly higher. If you have specific questions about vendors check the vendor feedback on DB or PM some individuals to try to get a feel for how reputable people are.

Good luck,

Jim


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Just remember that there are breeders who vend at shows, and a LOT of flippers who buy and sell frogs that they didn't produce. If you want to know as much about your frogs and be sure they weren't sitting in deli cups for days (or weeks), you should look for a dart frog breeder.
> 
> Good luck in the hobby, Richard.


A good point that I haven't really considered. I'm obsessive about not keeping frogs in small containers beyond a max of 24 hrs (usually when being shipped/received). However, I doubt jobbers are unpacking indiv. frogs after/before each show. Ugh.


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the heads up, will strongly consider into find a reputable breeder.


----------

